# Pier Spinning Reel Suggestions



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I haven’t pier fished in a looong time so my knowledge is dated, especially given new technology. So which reel would be best with the lightest weight for spanish mackeral, lady fish, etc? Need to catch, outrun flipper and crank up via gotcha’s and jigs.


----------



## HueJass (Sep 21, 2020)

I know this is a very late reply but I like using a daiwa bg penn spinfisher or a penn battle. I'm hoping to pick up a 706z sometime soon which I heard were good for pier fishing.


----------

